# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة الأنواع الأخرى ( Other Phones Hardware Repair Area)  احتاج ل RIFF BOX JTAG لاصلاح جهاز htc 8s

## elhomine

اسلام عليكم 
لكي لا اطيل ... قمت بتنصيب رووم على جهاز htc 8s ولم تكن العملية ناجحة 
المهم انا احتاج لشخص يعيده لي اصله فهو الان لا يعمل
انا في مراكش ف هل من شخص استطيع ان اجد عنده ال RIFF BOX JTAG 
مع الشكر و التقدير

----------

